# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Welche Reifen?

## Radon

Hallo liebe Downhiller, Freerider, und Enduristen!

Ich ich bin neu hier, und mochte euch eine Frage stellen. Weil ich heute mein bikes für die kommende Saison fit machen wollte, ist mir aufgefallen das beim Freerider die Reifen schon ziemlich runter sind.
Ich hab mir meinen Freerider letzen Sommer gebraucht gekauft ein Scott Voltage 710 2016. Vorne hab ich zur Zeit einen Maxxis Shorty und hinten einen Maxxis Highroller II montiert.
Habe da kaum Vergleichswerte deshalb bitte ich euch um Hilfe bei der Auswahl.

Weil ich mich mit DH-reifen nicht so gut auskenne, hätte ich gern von euch gewusst welche Reifen am besten geeignet sind und welche Möglichkeiten es gibt? Gibt es noch brauchbare Alternativen zu den üblichen Verdächtigen Schwalbe und Maxxis? 

Wäre für Anregungen dankbar!

Lg Radon

----------


## Pilatus

Schwalbe Magic Mary ist ein super Allrounder.Vorne in weich, hinten in härter.je nach Gewicht Fahrstil und Strecke in Snakeskin, Supergravity oder DH-Karkasse.Wo willst du hauptsächlich fahren?

----------


## Radon

Hi, danke für die Antwort!

Ich fahr damit Hauptsächlich im heimischen Bikepark, bei uns gibt's keinen Lift wir treten oder schieben den Berg hoch. 
Ein paar mal pro Saison fahren wir nach Wagrain, Saalbach, auf die Petzen oder Kranjska Gora.

Ich fahr kleine bis mittlere Drops und Jumps so bis ungefähr 1.5m. Ich wiege 90kg vlt sollte ich zu einer stabileren Bauform greifen? 

Ab und zu auch mal einen längeren Endurotrail mit Wurzeln, Kehren und Geröll. Meistens im trockenen, aber manchmal kann auch eine etwas schlammige Abfahrt dabei sein...

----------


## OlDirty

Gibt's noch weitere Empfehlungen? Ich bin schon High Roller 2 gefahren welcher mir bei Nässe aber nicht gepasst hat. Bin dann zu Continental "Der Baron" in 26"x 2.5 gewechselt und war extrem zufrieden mit diesem "Gummibärchen" Reifen. Leider ist der zur Zeit überall ausverkauft und keine Ahnung ob's den in der Grösse jemals wieder geben wird  :Sad: . 
Kennt jemand noch einen ähnlichen Reifen? Ich bin nicht auf die letzten Sekunden aus sondern fahre lieber etwas das auch gut Grip hat und vll dadurch einwenig schlechter rollt.

----------

